
On the Way Down: The Erosion of America's Middle Class - kareemm
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,712496,00.html
======
mark_l_watson
I just sent this link to several friends and family members who are interested
in the economy (most aren't, or prefer not to talk about it). The sad thing is
that so many in the middle class believed the hype of living on borrowed
money. The long term consumer borrowing binge helped the rich, hurt most of
the rest of the population.

